# Hello from someone who is having a mid life crisis !



## mid-life (Jul 7, 2011)

I am 39 years old and 6 weeks ago I started on P90x as a springboard to get me fit for training for a 1/2 iron man I already cycled about 45 miles with a club on sunday I could swim OK but I kept injuring myself on the run. So I looked for a general strengthening and fitness plan and came up with that.

I really didn't know a lot about the relationship between food and exercise but very slowly I have worked it out probably by luck than judgement. About 2 years ago I was a 16.5 stone fatty with Chicken legs and if Chickens had arms I would have had chicken arms as well.

Anyway my plan was to strength train to prepare myself for the run part of the iron man by going through P90X. I found that I enjoyed the resistance days more and more. I am now a leaner version of the Chicken Leg and Arm person back in my heavier days and have found that my body now resembles a fatter version of the TDF cyclists and I am not that impressed so my mid life crisis is that I want to change this.

I have been lurking on here for a while and have been impressed with the wealth of info that is up on these boards. It is clear that people are passionate about what they do and are prepared to share some good knowledge with others.

Looking forward to changing those chicken arms and legs


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello from another not yet 40.

And yes the info on here is Top Notch!

Good luck with the iron man


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Age means nothing


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome m8


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno from a 41 yr old...


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

your only as old as the woman you feel!


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Lets hope the mid life crisis does not involve the earing, sports car/motor bike sudden urge to pleasure ones self in public covered in apricot jam? sorry have no idea where that come from, all the best mate


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

haha i am 41 also.I feel your pain bro


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm 25 and having a mid life crisis


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been though more stress today than most people do in a year


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> I've been though more stress today than most people do in a year


Mate your life is one fu**ing big roller coaster !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate your life is one fu**ing big roller coaster !


Haha its fcuked up isn't it


----------



## mid-life (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes,

I had the Sports bike crisis when I turned 25 (quarter life crisis?). I don't recall anything involving Apricot Jam, or at least nothing that I would admit to anyway.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bonjourno from a 41 yr old...


Bruv!!! I didn't know we where the same age!! bugger.. I think you look younger!!



big steve said:


> your only as old as the woman you feel!


now this is true.. and my soon to be wife is 26 



crayzee said:


> Lets hope the mid life crisis does not involve the earing, sports car/motor bike sudden urge to pleasure ones self in public covered in apricot jam? sorry have no idea where that come from, all the best mate


hmmm.. well i've had some form of 2 seat sports car in my life since I was at uni... and bikes.. currently a boxster and an exige S in the garage (no 4 seater for me! LOL)... hmmm have to toss up between a new bike and a barrel of apricot jam..


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Bruv!!! I didn't know we where the same age!! bugger.. I think you look younger!!
> 
> now this is true.. and my soon to be wife is 26
> 
> hmmm.. well i've had some form of 2 seat sports car in my life since I was at uni... and bikes.. currently a boxster and an exige S in the garage (no 4 seater for me! LOL)... hmmm have to toss up between a new bike and a barrel of apricot jam..


Impressed with the Exige...very impressed with the 26yo...unimpressed with the Coxter as Clarkson calls them 

Is the 26yo wifie number 2?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bonjourno from a 41 yr old...





big steve said:


> your only as old as the woman you feel!





JusNoGood said:


> Impressed with the Exige...very impressed with the 26yo...unimpressed with the Coxter as Clarkson calls them
> 
> Is the 26yo wifie number 2?


i like clarkson... and like he said you drive a boxster/coxster coz you can't afford a 911... thanks to my divorce... so yes, 26yo is number 2 sequentially, but way out infront in every possible way.. what an upgrade! ;-)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate! and welcome to UK-M


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i like clarkson... and like he said you drive a boxster/coxster coz you can't afford a 911... thanks to my divorce... so yes, 26yo is number 2 sequentially, but way out infront in every possible way.. what an upgrade! ;-)


Lol rather have a 26 yo than a 911 any day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Bruv!!! I didn't know we where the same age!! bugger.. I think you look younger!!
> 
> now this is true.. and my soon to be wife is 26
> 
> hmmm.. well i've had some form of 2 seat sports car in my life since I was at uni... and bikes.. currently a boxster and an exige S in the garage (no 4 seater for me! LOL)... hmmm have to toss up between a new bike and a barrel of apricot jam..


Mate you have some serious issues if you think l look younger than you.... get help, good help at that !


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate you have some serious issues if you think l look younger than you.... get help, good help at that !


can't afford good help... spend all my spare cash on steroids, GH & DNP ;-)


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------

